# W/M kits for 2010 GTI ??



## Milo1975 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello all, 
Just want to know whats out there, not really sure about what I need in a kit. 
First off, I'm only wanting to do this for reliability, carbon deposit control and cooler charge etc. Any horsepower gains are just a bonus.
I am only going stage 2 APR with intake and downpipe.
Is there a good quality basic kit out there? I don't really want to be fiddling with it all the time, is this possible?
Thanks
Miles


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: W/M kits for 2010 GTI ?? (Milo1975)*

The Snow Performance kits can be had in a version that is set up specifically for your engine. The controller is digital vs the more typical analog. It's the engine-load based controller that is the most important distinction that contributes to stress reduction, consistent cooling, refined drivability, etc. I'm sure that [email protected] will be happy to provide you a kit. If you've got hardcore technical questions to ask, then I'll be pleased to assist you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Milo1975 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: W/M kits for 2010 GTI ?? ([email protected])*

Hello there, 
Is the kit you are talking about the 2.0T FSI kit shown on snow performances site? My motor is TSI , does it make a diff?
Should this be tuned on dyno or will a vagcom suffice?
Thanks
Miles


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: W/M kits for 2010 GTI ?? (Milo1975)*

FSI and TSI both have the same MAF, Miles. So, you're good to go in that department. A dyno is always helpful for tuning in a safe and consistent environment, but it's not required. The VAG-Com is essential because the ignition logs tell you 90% of the story. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

